# Complete newbie questions =D



## Northface75 (Mar 30, 2009)

New to the forums and had a few BASIC questions about GTO's that I can't seem to find in my research. I'm a ford man, and while trying to find a good torino to restore I came across a great deal locally so I figured I better do a bit of research...

Guy locally selling a 68 GTO in great shape for 3000. No details on the engine, still in process of talking to the guy.

Upon research, it became painfully obvious the 68 GTO and LeMans were almost identical!! How can I be sure this joker didnt throw the G-T-O into the grill? Where can I find out how to decode the VIN - In terms of original engine etc etc. Basically I need to find a good resource for information. I love wikipedia, read through everything they had for GTO but still a lot of holes in my basic info 

So if someone can point me towards a good link I'd be really appreciative


----------



## jsmaem1106 (Jan 4, 2009)

you need to check the vin, should begin with 242. it would definately be good to get PHS documentation, costs about 65 dollars and they can fax you the paperwork the same day.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

PHS Automotive Services, Inc.


----------



## Northface75 (Mar 30, 2009)

ahhh great info, thanks for that guys!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

BTW, while Fords are great, high quality cars, and are much appreciated (I've owned several), they are much SLOWER than Pontiac GTO's! It takes a lot of $$$ to make them go fast, and their parts interchange is non-existant!!! I raced against 2 different 1970 Cobra Jet 429 Torinos....one with an automatic and a 4.30 gear, and the other a four speed 3.55 gear....both were Drag Pak cars. I beat both of them badly with a 389, tripower 4 speed '65 GTO....(the same one I still have!!!) Have fun in your quest for Pontiac Power!


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

That makes me feel better about turning down a drag pak cobra jet torino for the GTO. The GTO was just a better deal, and needed alot more work. Good luck with your purchase, hope it's a real GTO!


----------



## Northface75 (Mar 30, 2009)

haha, ahhhh I love the 1970 Cobra! and with the 429 Cobra, thats a hot car. But I have an update on the GTO! I talked with the guy today, it has a 400, his and hers shifter, and the ORIGINAL engine and tranny. He wants 3,500 bucks. Ill post some pics. seems like a stellar deal to me from the research I've done...


----------



## Northface75 (Mar 30, 2009)

The pics!


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

you get the VIN????


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My money says that's a real GTO. I can FEEL it. A tired old soldier, but complete and unmessed with, except the paint color. (I bet it WAS Verdoro green!!!) It has the Ivy Gold iinterior common on Verdoro green goats. Get the PHS, make a small down payment , if it checks out, get the car. For 3500, it's worth that in parts.


----------



## Northface75 (Mar 30, 2009)

thanks for the info again guys! I'm meeting the guy this weekend to check it out, I definetely will check the VIN to make sure it starts with 242! Luckily, this car is only like 10 minutes from where I live! So it isn't a big deal to check it and come back, but I plan on making the purcase!

arty:


----------



## Northface75 (Mar 30, 2009)

oh, and I mistyped, the guy only wants 3,000, not 3500. I was actually planning on trying to talk him down to 2500


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi. 
It would be worth the $ to get the PHS documentation even if it does say 242. The PHS docs will show you the original bill of sale with all the numbers needed to determine if it is a numbers matching car and all the options that came with the vehicle. If you decide to sell it someday, those docs come in handy.....

Good luck!
Linda


----------

